# Hund will Frau Bikini ausziehen



## Krone1 (12 Nov. 2014)




----------



## krawutz (12 Nov. 2014)

Wie bei manchen Männern : der Unterschied zwischen Wollen und Können.


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Nov. 2014)

Schade, dass er nicht erfolgreich war


----------



## proselly (12 Nov. 2014)

Cool, der Hund weiß worauf es sich ankommt


----------



## Harry1982 (12 Nov. 2014)

Sehr geil :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (12 Nov. 2014)

Tiere wissen auch was schön ist


----------



## Chamser81 (12 Nov. 2014)

Der wurde doch sicher abgerichtet! 

:thx:


----------



## comatron (12 Nov. 2014)

proselly schrieb:


> Cool, der Hund weiß worauf es sich ankommt



Aber üben muss er schon noch !


----------



## walme (12 Nov. 2014)

die dame stellt sich aber auch an, was hat sie denn zu verbergen


----------

